# I Killed A Dragon...



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

fly. Well I am not much of a hunter and I am not sure if this counts as a hunting post but here it is. I was testing my new slingshot at 20' with steel bb's at a target:









and about the 3rd shot into my session a dragonfly landed on the back / right corner of the top of the box. That is when the elmer fudd in me went into overdrive. I would like to say it was pure skill but I have to say it was a bit of luck as well. I shot the head off a dragonfly at 20'.









I know this doesn't make me a great hunter but I was very happy with the shot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It's a sure sign of skill, and you can feed the cat; why don't you hunt?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> ... why don't you hunt?


It is more a matter of motivation than anything else. I used to go rabbit hunting when I was younger and who among us doesn't like a good day of fishing. In any event it is illegal to hunt small game in my state so dragonflys and mice are about all I can do with a slingshot.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice shooting...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

at least you now know you have some sort of aiming skill ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Shoot the mice and leave the Dragons alone, they eat mosquitos by the hundreds.
If you can hit them, you are ready for bigger game. Not much to eat on those Dragons anyway.
Philly


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

philly said:


> Shoot the mice and leave the Dragons alone, they eat mosquitos by the hundreds.
> If you can hit them, you are ready for bigger game. Not much to eat on those Dragons anyway.
> Philly


I assure you sir, the next time I am target shooting and a mouse hops on on the corner of the box, he will be the target.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Great shooting, man!! i got a dragonfly with a blowgun before, but a slingshot!?!
that's like a match strike!!
much respect!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I was going to say that now all you have to do is kill all the Mosquitoes that that Dragon fly would have eaten, but I see Philly beat me to the punch in a way. -- Tex


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I was going to say that now all you have to do is kill all the Mosquitoes that that Dragon fly would have eaten, but I see Philly beat me to the punch in a way. -- Tex


Haha. Not to worry. My electric bug zapper works full time. I think I have met the dragonfly footprint for mosquito's.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I shoot dragon flies while hiking and plinking . They will land on the trail making a good target. Still working on shooting them in flight.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

mindless springs to mind


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

It counts. A kill is is a kill.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

* Disclaimer *

From some of the responses it appears that I have offended some of you. My intentions were not to offend anyone. I don't see shooting an insect any different than shooting an animal. So forgive me if I have offended some of your sensibilities. I will refrain from posting anymore insect kills.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Ordie69 said:


> * Disclaimer *
> 
> From some of the responses it appears that I have offended some of you. My intentions were not to offend anyone. I don't see shooting an insect any different than shooting an animal. So forgive me if I have offended some of your sensibilities. I will refrain from posting anymore insect kills.


dont worry about it, if one does not want to see something that they view as mindless , then they should never click on this section of the forum . besides, drama likes this always starts every 3 months or so . pretty soon this thread may get some drama on it, and then a mod will say enough is enough ! and just lock it . this is why not many people post in the hunting section like they used to . besides you killed a dragon(fly) and i once killed a horse(fly) . way to go dragon slayer !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shot! Now you are ready for a smaller target!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Ordie69 said:


> From some of the responses it appears that I have offended some of you. My intentions were not to offend anyone. I don't see shooting an insect any different than shooting an animal. So forgive me if I have offended some of your sensibilities. I will refrain from posting anymore insect kills.


irrespective of the moral implications, you deserve maximum credit for the size of the target you hit! good job! and if i thought i could hit mosquitoes i would, that happens to be an insect so what is the difference, one bites us one doesn't


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" I'm a guitar player dragon slayer"


----------



## MarsOne (Apr 26, 2012)

Ordie69 said:


> ... why don't you hunt?


It is more a matter of motivation than anything else. I used to go rabbit hunting when I was younger and who among us doesn't like a good day of fishing. In any event it is illegal to hunt small game in my state so dragonflys and mice are about all I can do with a slingshot.
[/quote]

that dragonfly would catch a trout in an instant


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

nicely done mate!!!


----------

